# Any one use plywood with green glue?



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has used 5/8 plywood then green glue and then a layer of 5/8 drywall. I was planning in doing this because it will give me options for mounting my projector later because with the use of hat track and isolation clips I will no longer be able to mount to the solid block that is in the floor joists in my bare basement now. I figured that it may actually be better that drywall only because the plywood would resonate differently than the first layer of drywall. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

First layer of ply is always good. It's very practical. How heavy is your projector?


----------



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

Im not sure of the weight but it's a bigger projector, it's a Panasonic AE 3000u if you are familiar with it. I also wanted to use plywood because I am forced to build a bulkhead down the right side of the theater room when facing the screen. To maintain symmetry, ( which I assume will improve the acoustics of the room) I will be wrapping the bulkhead around the entire room. By isolating the entire ceiling first, and then fastening the bulkheads to the plywood layer I assumed it would give better sound blocking results.


----------



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

Btw thanks Ted for your response, I am new here and I am just researching before I invest in finishing my basement.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

You should add 1 clip per channel in the general area around the PJ. Depending on the weight of the PJ and bracket, you might want to insert a short length of clip & channel in between the regular long channel runs. This added piece would be 6' long with three clips. This will add capacity in that general area.


----------



## tnturk (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a great point, which I had not considered. What are your thoughts on isomax clips ted? I noticed that they are not offered on your website but I was leaning toward then because they appeared to provide the lowest profile which is a concern of mine because I am already working with a ceiling just under eight feet. My width is around 12 feet and the length is 17feet. From what I have read on here, a 7,6 ceiling height would be acceptable with the other two dimensions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - I did OSB on my first layer and it worked really well. The other plus is should you ever decide you want to hang something on the wall, you will not need to use anchors.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

If you're loading up the ceiling with two or more sheets of 5/8" drywall, and if that mass is also damped, then the differences between the clips becomes minimal. May as well buy the less expensive clips.

The real benefit comes from the correct channel pattern and the use of the flexible 25 ga. channel, not the clip.


----------

